

Ask HN: Where are old historic posts from HN news? - jchengny

I have been lurking on this site for 6 months now and found very interesting posts. 
I would like to know where are historic HN posts though ?   
Unless I search explicitly for specific term they don&#x27;t show up.   What I am looking for is listing of post , as it appears on front page or in ASK HN &#x2F;SHOW HN categories.
======
gus_massa
This post has id=8647773. The comments share the same numeration, so assuming
each post has ~10 comments there are ~800000 posts.

Algolia host the official api:
[https://hn.algolia.com/api](https://hn.algolia.com/api) (if you are going to
scrape the site, remember to read the rate limit at the bottom)

